# اخبار و اعلانات > آگهی‌ها > آگهی های استخدام >  آموزش:چگونه رزومه ارسال کنیم

## mohsen12345

یک مشکلی که اکثر دوستان برنامه نویس دارند اینه که نمی دونند چطوری رزومه ارسال کنند و از اون طرف هم با ارسال یه رزومه ناقص متاسفانه کارفرما نمی فهمه که چی توانایی هایی دارند و مسلما هیچ تماسی از سمت کارفرما گرفته نخواهد شد.
توی این تاپیک می خواهم آموزش بدم که چطوری یه رزومه ساده ارسال کنید

یه فایل Word رو باز کرده و
اول از همه اطلاعات تماستون رو وارد کنید
مثلا :
 محسن خدادادزاده 
تلفن تماس : ...
آدرس ایمیل : ...
متولد : ...
ساکن : ...

خب حالا با یک جدا کننده ( مثلا خطی با رنگ خاکستری) به قسمت بعدی میریم

توی قسمت دوم سوابق تحصیلیتون رو می نویسین
مثلا:
کارشناسی کامپیوتر - نرم افزار - دانشگاه ...    مهر ... الی خرداد ...
کاردانی کامپیوتر - نرم افزار - دانشگاه ...    مهر ... الی خرداد ....

خب حالا یه جدا کننده دیگه می زنید و سوابق حرفه ای تون رو می نویسید

به عنوان مثال:
برنامه نویس - شرکت ... -تهران                          آبان ... الی اردیبهست ...
     پیاده سازی تلفن گویا 
     توسعه سیستم یکپارچه حسابداری ...

مدیر پروژه - شرکت ... - قشم                          اسفند ... تا مهر ....
     توسعه سیستم پیامکی ...
     توسعه سیستم نوبت دهی ...
     پیاده سازی سیستم موبایلی ...

بعد دوباره یه خط جدا کننده می ذارید و مهارت هاتون رو می نویسید
    Visual Basic : ....
     C#‎ : ...
     Java : ...
     PHP : ...
     Android: ...

----------


## mohsen12345

یه نمونه رزومه که سایت کاربانک براتون گذاشتم امیدوارم مفید باشه
KarbankResumeTemplate.rar

----------

